# Importar grandes archivos de texto.



## Manu (May 21, 2002)

Saludos a todos.

Necesito ayuda con esto. Necesito importa grandes archivos de texto, mas o menos 90.000 lineas. El problema es que no se como dividirlos y ponerlos en varias hojas. La ayuda me dice que utilice el asistente, pero ni por esas. En resumen, quiero meter en excel 90.000 lineas de texto en un solo libro. ¿Puede alguine ayudarme? Ya se, ya se, ¿como se me ocurre utilizar excel para ese volúmen de datos? En fin....

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 21, 2002)

A partir de Excel 2000 hay una opcion directa en "Importar datos externos" para importar archivos de texto, y utilizarlos en tablas dinámicas...  depronto esto le sirve.


----------



## Manu (May 22, 2002)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero persiste mi duda. Conozco el procedimiento para importar texto para trabajar con tablas dinámicas, de hecho mi trabajo consiste en elaborar informes de ese tipo, pero no es esa una solución.
Verás, conozco el método para importar archivos con mas de 257 columnas, insertando el resto de columnas en diferentes hojas ayudándome del asistente de importación. ¿Existe ún método similar para importar mas de 65535 lineas?
Muchas gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 22, 2002)

Pues, aunque no lo he utilizado mucho, sí.  Uno, con un macro, puede leer un archivo línea por línea... lo que tocaría sería tener un contador, y apenas llegue a 65536 que seleccione la siguiente hoja y continue.

En la ayuda puede mirar la instrucción
Open (de VBA), Get, LOF y EOF

Esto es de la ayuda


> Ejemplo de la instrucción Get
> En este ejemplo se utiliza la instrucción Get para leer datos de un archivo de disco y ponerlos en una variable. Se supone que PRUEBA es un archivo que contiene cinco registros del tipo definido por el usuario Record.
> 
> Type Record    ' Define un tipo definido por el usuario.
> ...


----------

